# webkit-gtk  lässt sich nicht compilieren...[solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Hab ein kleines Problem mit webkit-gtk und zwar spuckt emerge mir diese Fehlermeldung aus:

```
make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.4.2-r200/work/webkit-1.4.2'

touch stamp-po

/bin/mkdir -p ./.deps/DerivedSources

  CXXLD  Programs/jsc

  CCLD   Programs/minidom

  GEN    Programs/jsc-1

  CXXLD  libwebkitgtk-1.0.la

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lEGL

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [libwebkitgtk-1.0.la] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.4.2-r200/work/webkit-1.4.2'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * ERROR: net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.4.2-r200 failed (compile phase):

```

Löschen von ccache hat nichts gebracht

remerge von gcc hat nichts gebracht

Kann mir jemand helfen?  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

scheinbar hast du bei einer direkten oder indirekten abhängigkeit von webkit-gtk das egl useflag gesetzt.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *firefly wrote:*   

> scheinbar hast du bei einer direkten oder indirekten abhängigkeit von webkit-gtk das egl useflag gesetzt.

 

Hm, laut equery nutzt keines meine Pakete egl als Useflag und die einzigen Pakete die diese Useflag (auf meinem System) kennnen sind:

```
gentoo ~ # equery h egl

 * Searching for USE flag egl ... 

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/mesa-7.11:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.3-r1:4

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.3:4

gentoo ~ # emerge -pv mesa qt-gui qt-opengl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies              ... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-7.11  USE="classic nptl -bindist -debug -egl -gallium -gbm -gles -llvm -motif -openvg -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore -shared-glapi" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 6,406 kB                                                                                                                                                   

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.3-r1  USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff xinerama (-aqua) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch -private-headers -raster -trace" 208,652 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.3  USE="exceptions qt3support (-aqua) -debug -egl -pch" 0 kB

```

----------

## root_tux_linux

Weshalb auch immer... 

Ich musste mesa mit  shared-glapi und egl compilieren danach konnte ich webkit-gtk compilieren

----------

